# Wanting to get a walleye done.



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Caught a nice one on Erie today I want to get done. Anyone in the Flint to Lapeer area help me out.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

Timberline Taxidermy, Calvin McCleod of Mayville. His son is also a taxidermist on the west side of the state (Last Flight Taxidermy)
Calvin is a renowned artist and his work is amazing. If you measured the girth on those lady's make sure you give him that measurement so they look as they did when you caught them..


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

I will second Timberline Taxidermy. He is just north of Lapeer a bit. Give him a call and check out his work. 989 843 5800. Won't be dissapointed


Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Acorn Ridge Taxidermy near Davison. Search this forum for mounts done by me and you will find lots of pics.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------

